# Dringend ..suche jemand aus Karlsruhe zwecks speichen....



## pati76 (19. April 2014)

*Hallo ich suche Dringend jemand aus Karlsruhe der mir  meine speichen* , *4 Stück gebrochen *,* ersetzen kann* *heute o. morgen noch*.... *hab leider kein Werkzeug dafür und speichen auch nich (Sun Rim Double Track)
Hinterrad ..
Also wenn jemand in der nähe  die mögl. hat und  kurz n bissl zeit ...Wäre super
desweiteren such ich auch noch n paar günstige teile...Lenker ,Schifter, ...vieleicht hat ja jemand was schönes für nen günstigen preis ...also auch bitte melden*


----------



## pati76 (19. April 2014)

Keiner Der mir helfen kann ....oder vieleicht n günstiges ersatz hinterrad hätte..damit ich fahrn kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (19. April 2014)

das is alles ein wenig komplizierter wie du dir vorstellst.
da muss man die richtige speichenlänge wissen und die is abhängig von der nabe und der felge.

ich hab noch speichen im keller liegen aber bezweifel dass die die richtige länge haben


----------



## pati76 (19. April 2014)

*25 cm *...eigentl. in Schwarz..aber das wär mir gerad   egal erstmal..Hauptsache man kann wieder Fahren


----------



## pati76 (19. April 2014)

*Naben sind Veltec DH*


----------



## shield (19. April 2014)

jo jetzt müsstest du das ganze ausmessen 
ich kann das jetzt nich machen.
und 25 cm is relativ grob würd ich mal behaupten....

sorry aber ich muss jetzt auch abhauen. trotzdem noch viel erfolg!


----------



## pati76 (20. April 2014)

so ein Geiles Wetter..und ich kann nich fahren


----------



## mhubig (20. April 2014)

Wenn Du wirklich möchtest das dir jemand hilft, solltest Du aber schon erst mal deine Hausaufgaben machen! Damit meine ich die benötigte Speichenlänge messen. Dazu musst Du eine der unbeschädigten Speichen ausbauen (Und zwar auf genau der Seite wo die Kaputten waren!) Und die Länge (L im Bild) ausmessen.


----------



## pati76 (20. April 2014)

*250mm*


----------



## liquidnight (28. April 2014)

pati76 schrieb:


> *250mm*



Wenn Du die Länge nun hast, kannst Du eigentlich in jedem gutsortierten Radladen die Speichen kaufen.  Z.b. RadundTat.


----------

